#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Data Book on Hydrocarbons: Application to Process Engineering

## almmohd

Does anyone have this book?

Data Book on Hydrocarbons: Application to Process Engineering (Hardcover)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



This book provides basic data on hydrocarbons and petroleum fractions, methods of applying these to process engineering, including illustrative examples and some fundamental theory, and applications of a few of the unit operations of chemical engineering used extensively in the petroleum industry.See More: Data Book on Hydrocarbons: Application to Process Engineering

----------


## tankapi

Estimated Friend
                        I have it how I can send to you.
My e-mail is tankapi@yahoo.com

----------


## almmohd

is it on rapidshare or megaupload?

----------


## tankapi

PLEASE REFER TO 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
                                                         TANKAPI

----------


## Mohamed

> PLEASE REFER TO 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
>                                                          TANKAPI



very thanks

----------


## Qalander

Bundle of Thanks to tankapi & our Admin (Mohamed Elhagar)
For continued useful info availability.
regards
Qalander

----------


## settimana

thank you so much for sharing

----------


## albertjselva

> Estimated Friend
>                         I have it how I can send to you.
> My e-mail is tankapi@yahoo.com



hi,
I know you are having a book of Application to Process Engineering: J. B. Maxwell.
Is this hard copy or soft copy

----------


## backspace

hello

how can i get a copy?

many thanks in advance

----------


## backspace

i am sorry 

no need to reply, i just got it

----------


## siraitjohan

thank you for sharing that book

----------


## almmohd

> PLEASE REFER TO 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
>                                                          TANKAPI



thanks tank :Smile:

----------


## manu75

can I get a copy? Really thanks in advance

See More: Data Book on Hydrocarbons: Application to Process Engineering

----------


## manu75

> Estimated Friend
>                         I have it how I can send to you.
> My e-mail is tankapi@yahoo.com



can I get a copy? really thanks in advance!

----------


## Chad2009

very gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood

----------


## brahmhos

thanks

----------


## somucdm

thanks

----------


## PTQ

Thanks a lot for your contribution :Smile:  :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## manu75

can anyone say how to get the Exxon Refinery Construction Materials Manual.. I know this is not the topic of this thread, but I really need it. Thank you all in advance!

----------


## gl1438

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## f81aa

tankapi, thank you

----------


## f81aa

gl1438, thanks for sharing

----------


## mkhurram79

great book, thank you very much.

----------


## Qalander

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks for sharing great resource

----------


## Ghilzai

Can you please upload it on ifile.it? Thanks in advance.

See More: Data Book on Hydrocarbons: Application to Process Engineering

----------


## Nabilia

Data Book on Hydrocarbons - Application to Process Engineering - Maxwell 9th Printing 1968.pdf 60.422 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Ghilzai

Thanks Nabilia.

----------


## vilival

Many thanks...

----------


## icqaa

can u upload it on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
thank u

----------


## fzaaelkuss

Hi Friends

I really need a copy of Data Book on Hydrocarbons: Application to Process Engineering: J. B. Maxwell. 
If is it possible to communicate to send me this copy.
All regards,

----------


## fzaaelkuss

Please would you upload the copy once again, all links here not working

----------


## Oilandgas

Link not working

----------

